# A day at the office



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

We spent the morning walking at Ashen wood quarry. Somerset.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

As REM vvould say...........VVell done.... . Great pic of the two V's.


----------

